# Thursday afternoon sharking?



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Anyone wanna go? Going to try pcola if I am free. Looks like I should be. I have bait and a yak.


----------



## Guynamedtom (Oct 6, 2013)

What about Friday after 5:30 or Saturday?


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Might work too


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Baits deployed. Yakked out a ray pretty far out. Water Is flat and crystal clear. Strong north winds made it a pain to come in. 


Now I play the waiting game


----------



## Guynamedtom (Oct 6, 2013)

Any runs?


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Nothing. Yakked out a piece of cownose and a cownose carcass just before sundown. Nothing. I don't even think a shark smelled my bait. Must be on xmas vacation


----------



## strongman (May 19, 2011)

Ill be out there saturday so long as I get some rays for bait...got a yak if anyone wants to join. Call/text 8503752045. Dan


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

I can probably do tomorrow night too. I'm gonna go to the marina and get some fresh bait. I've used up all my ray and cownose


----------



## SCREW3D (Nov 23, 2013)

if you guys don't mind I would love to go sharking with you. Haven't done much shark fishing so I would love whatever pointers you could give. I have no problem picking up some bait. What marina do you go to for bait and what should I get?

Justin


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

SCREW3D said:


> if you guys don't mind I would love to go sharking with you. Haven't done much shark fishing so I would love whatever pointers you could give. I have no problem picking up some bait. What marina do you go to for bait and what should I get?
> 
> Justin


If weather is nice I'm going tomorrow. You can do pcola or Destin marina. Destin is probably better. I've never been but just walk the area and check the trashcans. Should be carcasses in there. Amy big bait should work. Big snapper, AJ, King, spanish, etc etc 

I'll probably try destin. Not sure.


----------



## SCREW3D (Nov 23, 2013)

looks like it is supposed to rain in the evening. Hopefully it will stop by the time the sun drops. Hopefully we can meet up and I can learn something. I've only caught a couple smaller sharks. 3' or so. I would love to hook into something bigger. What time do you usually go out?


Justin


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

SCREW3D said:


> looks like it is supposed to rain in the evening. Hopefully it will stop by the time the sun drops. Hopefully we can meet up and I can learn something. I've only caught a couple smaller sharks. 3' or so. I would love to hook into something bigger. What time do you usually go out?
> 
> 
> Justin



I like to be there before sundown to have fresh bait out and scope out the area. 

Well have to see how weather holds.


----------



## SCREW3D (Nov 23, 2013)

sounds good. my number is 203-942-0566. let me know if you decide to go.


Justin


----------



## Guynamedtom (Oct 6, 2013)

Justin- ill shoot you a text if we go. Plan to make a decision around 1 or 2 tomorrow based on whether its pouring or we have lightning or weather looks decent


----------



## SCREW3D (Nov 23, 2013)

Sounds like a plan. I am hoping that the rain will miss us or stop early enough.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Me too. We'll make a game plan like Tom said about 1 and go from there. If we all hit up the marina, bait shops then we should be good for the night


----------



## SCREW3D (Nov 23, 2013)

I will call outcast and tightlines bait shops tomorrow and see if they have any rays or blue fish. I am in the military and are down here for school until the end of January. Unfortunately the freezer in my room is the size of a very small cooler so I haven't been able to keep any bait that I have caught.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

SCREW3D said:


> I will call outcast and tightlines bait shops tomorrow and see if they have any rays or blue fish. I am in the military and are down here for school until the end of January. Unfortunately the freezer in my room is the size of a very small cooler so I haven't been able to keep any bait that I have caught.


I heard tightlines has cownose ray. If its fresh and hasn't been frozen for weeks it should be good. Check for spanish, bonitos, blues, etc. Bonito will work pretty good. And fresh carcass is always good. I've just never made it down to marina


----------



## SCREW3D (Nov 23, 2013)

sounds good. I know they had a freezer full of bait about a week ago when I was in there last. Hopefully they still have some. I'll find out though. I like the people and the prices better at tightlines anyway.


----------

